# serwis paczek z binarkami dla gentoo

## arsen

Razem z aye, chcemy zrobić serwis binarncyh paczek dla gentoo dla pakietów przez nas wszystkich zwanymi kobyłami  :Smile:  (mozilla, OO, kde).

Jak wy to widzicie, czy ma to w ogóle sens ?

----------

## joker

niektore sa dostepne bezposrednio w portage ( np. OO ), niektore warto kompilowac gdyz bedzie sie ich raczej czesto uzywac (mozilla kde )  :Smile:  aczkolwiek na pewno sie znajdzie ktos komu by sie to przydalo. pytanie tylko czy bedzie to taka ilosc osob dla ktorych warto to robic.

----------

## Poe

no własnie, pomysł calkiem niezlym tyko czy ilosc osob korzystajacych z tego bedzie rowna oplacalnosci... ale coz, w razie czego w czyms zawsze mozna pomoc czy cos..  :Wink: 

----------

## Pepek

Pomysł sam w sobie nie jest zły, z tym że OO i mozilla mają już w portach wersje bin (już skompilowane), no chyba, że dla nich chcecie po prostu przygotowywać paczki pod różne architektury procków. Jakby coś, to ja mogę trochę popaczkować wersji dla AthlonaXP.   :Very Happy: 

Pozdrówki.  :Cool: 

----------

## joker

jakby co to ja tez moge pomoc, umiem podawac kawe i wyplatac maty bambusowe  :Razz:  jak bedzie potrzeba  to sie czegos doucze.

----------

## DDspeed

Binarne KDE ukazuje się co pół roku na package-CD od kolejnych wersji Gentoo razem z GNOME.

----------

## arsen

heh, i są przez to nie na czasie.....

No ale powoli widzę że gra chyba nie warta świeczki........

----------

## Jakub

Mi osobiscie jest obojetne, ale na forach widzialem juz co najmniej 3 watki na ten temat, gdzie ludzie ostro argumentowali za (tzn. za tym, zeby binarki byly dostepne w portage, dla wiekszej ilosci pakietow), ale po tym, jak wypowiadali sie developerzy (stwierdzajac, ze to nienajlepszy pomysl), dyskusja z czasem zamierala.

O ile pamietam, punkty na 'przeciw' byly nastepujace:

1) bezpieczenstwo - nie ma mozliwosci weryfikacji, czy osoba, ktorej sie nie zna, nie dokonala tworczej modyfikacji kodu przed skompilowaniem i udostepnienem; nawet gdyby taki projekt nie byl oficjalny, to gdyby sie roznioslo, ze w pakietach Gentoo sa rozne backdoory i inne swinstwa, to ucierpialaby na tym renoma dystrybucji,

2) wiecej roboty dla developerow - poczatkujacy mogliby zglaszac na bugs.gentoo.org bugi dotyczace tych binarek (ktore bylyby oczywiscie nie wspierane) i marnowac czas i tak zapracowanych developerow,

3) podobno (zreszta to dosc oczywiste) jest kosmiczna liczba kominacji flag USE, CHOST, CFLAGS, CXXFLAGS, architektur, wersji kompliatorow, wiec trzeba by znalezc najnizszy mozliwy wspolny mianownik (co 'podobno' jest bardzo bardzo bardzo trudne),

4) udostepniajacy musieliby dysponowac mega (albo nawet tera, dla wiekszej liczby pakietow) szybkim laczem.

Wiecej nie pamietam, poza tym wiele z tych rzeczy nie tyczyloby sie mniejszego, lokalnego projektu (tak jak napisaliscie, binarki tylko dla paru kobyl).

----------

## Vrok

A dla mnie to genialny pomysl, sam nawet kiedys nad czyms takim myslalem. Czasami nie ma czasu na kompilacje, albo trzeba postawic jakas starsza maszyne i wtedy Gentoo staje sie utrapieniem.

Mysle, ze chociaz sporo ludzi jest stanowczo na nie, to jednak jest spora grupka realistow ktorym taki pomysl powinien przypasc do gustu...

Poza tym, mozna by dzieki temu nawrocic troche ludzi z innych dystrybucji, ktorych mdli na sama mysl o kompilacji calego systemu.

Mam nadzieje ze sie nie poddacie  :Wink: 

----------

## arsen

by trzeba było jakąś większą sonde dać dla ludzi czy by tego chcieli, nie można teraz za bardzo decydować z tyloma głosami czy to ma sens.

Może na gentoo.pl taka sonda będzie, ide zagadać do webmastera gentoo.pl.

----------

## phranzee

pomysl dobry. tylko trzeba bedzie kilka osob skombinowac i podzielic na amd/intel, etc.

ma ktos skompilowane najnowsze xoo z glibc 2.3.3.20040420 lub nowszym   :Question: 

sciagnalem juz 2 paczki, ale obie byly dla glibc 2.3.3 i za nic nie dalo sie wymusic  :Confused:  a 2.3.3 nie widze w portage

----------

## nelchael

 *phranzee wrote:*   

> pomysl dobry. tylko trzeba bedzie kilka osob skombinowac i podzielic na amd/intel, etc.

 

Hm... podzial AMD/Intel a jakie flagi, jaki CHOST, jakie -march (p3, p4, athlon, athlon-xp, athlon64)? troszke duzo mozliwosci wychodzi.

----------

## arsen

właśnie nie chcialbym za bardzo tego rozgraniczać, a robić np. dla i686.

rozgraniczanie na ścisłe arch bylo by płapką.

----------

## nelchael

Jesli tylko dla chost i686, -march=i686 i z jakimis strawnymi flagami (np. z -O2 -mmmx) (MMX ma chyba kazdy 686) to ma to sens  :Smile: 

----------

## arsen

No właśnie, realnie myślać to by musiało być uniwersalne.

Inaczej to ma nikły sens, robiąc powiedzmy jedną paczkę na 20 sposobów  :Smile: ,

Jak ktoś chce dla siebie jakieś super optymalizacje to wtedy sam kompilować będzie i tak.

----------

## nelchael

Do tego dochodza roznie flagi USE... jak to jest robione na oficjalnych bin-mirrorach? (sa wogole takie?)

----------

## arsen

nie ma, i raczej nie będzie, a dlaczego to wytłumaczył Jakub

----------

## nelchael

Hm... OpenOffice.org moze by jeszcze przeszlo, ale np. KDE, Gnome, X.Org - za duzo zmienaja flagi USE (np. Xinerama).

----------

## arsen

no i właśnie dlatego dobrać ciężko ten wspólny mianownik  :Very Happy: 

----------

## Jakub

Hmm, a wiecie jak jest z kompilatorem? Cos mi sie kojarzy, ze np. zeby korzystac z KDE skompilowanego na gcc-3.4.x to qt musi byc skompilowane ta sama wersja... ale nie jestem pewien.

----------

## nelchael

Tak, czy siak z utworzeniem takiego serwisu bedzie ladna jazda. Trzeba by napisac skrypty do automatycznej budowy paczek, do umieszczania paczek w odpowiednich katalogach (jesli przyjmiemy, ze rozdzielamy np. na amd/intel), itepe, itede... masa roboty, tylko czy warta swieczki?

----------

## arsen

nie, nie powinno być z tym najmniejszych problemów

----------

## arsen

 *nelchael wrote:*   

> Tak, czy siak z utworzeniem takiego serwisu bedzie ladna jazda. Trzeba by napisac skrypty do automatycznej budowy paczek, do umieszczania paczek w odpowiednich katalogach (jesli przyjmiemy, ze rozdzielamy np. na amd/intel), itepe, itede... masa roboty, tylko czy warta swieczki?

 

dlatego chcemy się upewnic po głosach ludu czy tego chcą  :Smile: 

----------

## nelchael

 *arsen^ wrote:*   

> 
> 
> nie, nie powinno być z tym najmniejszych problemów
> 
> 

 

Hm...  no nie sadze... na maszynie budujacej pakiety musza byc zainstalowane zaleznosci, a jesli na maszynie osoby korzystajacej z tej paczki nie bedzie inna wersja? a co jesli ma wlaczone np. nptl, czy tam inne cus co wplywa na wszystkie pakiety?

pozatym pozostaje wybor pakietow ktore maja byc paczkowane: kde, gnome, oo, xoo, x.org, cos jeszcze?

----------

## nelchael

 *arsen^ wrote:*   

> 
> 
> dlatego chcemy się upewnic po głosach ludu czy tego chcą 

 

Dla ilu osob bylby sens tworzyc taki serwis? Jakiego lacza by to wymagalo?

PS. chetnie pomoge  :Smile: 

----------

## arsen

dlatego też takie zabawki jap nptl, itd nie będą brane pod uwage do budowy paczek raczej, wszystko ma być jak najbardziej uniwersalne.

----------

## arsen

 *nelchael wrote:*   

>  *arsen^ wrote:*   
> 
> dlatego chcemy się upewnic po głosach ludu czy tego chcą  
> 
> Dla ilu osob bylby sens tworzyc taki serwis? Jakiego lacza by to wymagalo?
> ...

 

do 100 by sie już opłacało, a sprawa łącza do przedyskutowania, a binarki nie  muszę być większe od żródeł czasami.

----------

## nelchael

 *arsen^ wrote:*   

> dlatego też takie zabawki jap nptl, itd nie będą brane pod uwage do budowy paczek raczej, wszystko ma być jak najbardziej uniwersalne.

 

Luzik  :Smile:  Chetnie pomoge z tym projektem. Pozostaje np. czy KDE kompilowac z cups, czy nie? Mozna by utworzyc rownolegle wersje kde w paru (max. np. 4) konfoguracjach.

 *arsen^ wrote:*   

> 
> 
> do 100 by sie już opłacało, a sprawa łącza do przedyskutowania, a binarki nie muszę być większe od żródeł czasami.
> 
> 

 

Hm.. binarki powinny byc mniejsze  :Smile: 

----------

## fallow

moje zdanie jest takie ze warto sprobowac , lepszym testem niz ta sonda bedzie po prostu sprobowanie a ilosc chetnych i poprawki oceni sie i bedzie mozna wprowadzac juz w trakcie kiedy wszystko zacznie "zyc"  :Smile: 

pozdro  :Smile: 

----------

## nelchael

 *fallow wrote:*   

> moje zdanie jest takie ze warto sprobowac , lepszym testem niz ta sonda bedzie po prostu sprobowanie a ilosc chetnych i poprawki oceni sie i bedzie mozna wprowadzac juz w trakcie kiedy wszystko zacznie "zyc" 
> 
> 

 

Podejscie dobre, chociaz o tyle o ile moge robic jako jedna z maszyn do kompilacji (hehe) to lacza nie moge udostepnic (mam limit 16GB ruchu na miesiac), wiec jest kwestia znalezienia serwera na serwis, zebrania grupy osob chetnych do tworzenia paczek, opracowania jakiejs metody robienia paczek (czy poprostu emerge <ebuild> i na serwerze laduje plik <ebuild>.tbz2 z katalogu /usr/portage/packages?) no .... i uruchomienie tego, a pozniej tylko swietowanie, pifo, dominacja nad swiatem.... (ech... to nie ta bajka!)

----------

## Vrok

A da?oby si? zrobi? z tego takie repozytorium, co by je mo?na by?o do portage podpi??, i bez r?cznego ?ci?gania instalowa?, tylko od razu emerge? To by by?o megafajnie  :Wink: 

A co do ustalenia z jakimi flagami to ma by? kompilowane - ja tu nie widz? problemu, radzi sobie z tym bez problemu ka?da dystrybucja binarna, to i my damy rad?  :Wink: 

No i fakt faktem, trzeba u?ywa? wspólej wersji GCC (a przej?cia do nowszych wersji realizowa? jednocze?nie), bo mog? by? problemy. Np. w C++ jest co? takiego jak przeci??anie nazw funkcji. Z punktu j?zyka chodzi o to, ?e kilka funkcji ma t? sam? nazw?, a ich wywo?anie jest uzale?nione od argumentów. Kompilator realizuje to wewn?trznie zmieniaj?? sobie nazwy tych funkcji na ró?ne od siebie. No i teraz, przy jakim? wydaniu GCC, zmienili sobie mechanizm który jest za t? zmian? nazw odpowiedzialny, i nazywa te funkcje nieco inaczej. I teraz wyobra?my sobie sytuacj?: biblioteka jest skompilowana inn? wersj? GCC ni? program. Program próbuje wywo?a? jak?? funkcj?, jednak w bibliotece inaczej si? ona nazywa. No i wychodzi jedno, wielkie nic. Z punktu C++ to samo, z punktu linkera nie.

EDIT: ups, przepraszam za pytajniki, co? mi si? konqueror sypie :/

----------

## nelchael

 *Vrok wrote:*   

> A da?oby si? zrobi? z tego takie repozytorium, co by je mo?na by?o do portage podpi??, i bez r?cznego ?ci?gania instalowa?, tylko od razu emerge? To by by?o megafajnie 

 

Wlasnie tak to jest planowane  :Smile: 

----------

## Jakub

Off-topic:

 *Vrok wrote:*   

> 
> 
> EDIT: ups, przepraszam za pytajniki, co? mi si? konqueror sypie :/

 

No wlasnie, ja tez mialem (i mam) z tym problem. Nie znam sie na tych wszystkich kodowaniach, ale kiedys 'dzialalo' bez grzebania w ustawieniach, a od paru dni zamiast polskich znakow wysyla mi pytajniki (tez pisze z konquerora).

----------

## nelchael

 *Jakub wrote:*   

> Off-topic:
> 
>  *Vrok wrote:*   
> 
> EDIT: ups, przepraszam za pytajniki, co? mi si? konqueror sypie :/ 
> ...

 

Poustawiaj na ISO-8859-2 (domyslnie AFAIK jest UTF-8 )

----------

## arsen

wracając do tematu.....

na gentoo.pl widzę że na sondzie wyniki są podobne jak tutaj.

http://gentoo.pl/component/option,com_poll/task,results/id,15/

----------

## Vrok

Jakub: bo to dziala (chyba), ale jesli strona ma ustawione odpowiednie kodowanie w naglówku (iso-8859-2), a ze to forum jest dosyc miedzynarodowe, to ciezko tutaj tego wymagac  :Wink: 

edit: damn, nie dziala znowu, trzeba pisac po ircowemu. No, to na tyle mojego udzialu w offtopie  :Wink: 

----------

## Vrok

 *arsen^ wrote:*   

> wracaj?c do tematu.....
> 
> na gentoo.pl widz? ?e na sondzie wyniki s? podobne jak tutaj.
> 
> http://gentoo.pl/component/option,com_poll/task,results/id,15/

 

No, chyba nie mogliscie spodziewac sie wiecej. W koncu to Gentoo. Ale 31% to przeca nie jest nic, to co trzeci uzytkownik!

----------

## arsen

Niech sondy powisza minimum z 2 tygodnie jeszcze, i sie podejmie wtedy decyzje.

Nie ma co pochopnie do tych spraw podchodzić, bo jeśli już zacząć to na poważnie.

----------

## nelchael

 *arsen^ wrote:*   

> Niech sondy powisza minimum z 2 tygodnie jeszcze, i sie podejmie wtedy decyzje.
> 
> Nie ma co pochopnie do tych spraw podchodzić, bo jeśli już zacząć to na poważnie.

 

Rowniez tak sadze, jedyna kwestia ktora trzeba ustalic wczesniej: kto bylby zainteresowany przygotowywaniem tych paczek? (zeby sie nie okazalo, ze beda do tego dwie osoby: ja i Ty  :Rolling Eyes:  )

----------

## arsen

aye mi ostatnio na #gentoo-pl przypomniał o całej sprawie z paczkami, (jakoś pół roku temu zrodził się w mojej głowie pomysł paczek) i on też napewno w tym będzie siedzieć.

Wbrew pozorom nie trzeba do tego setki ludzi, kilka starczy.

----------

## nelchael

 *arsen^ wrote:*   

> aye mi ostatnio na #gentoo-pl przypomniał o całej sprawie z paczkami, (jakoś pół roku temu zrodził się w mojej głowie pomysł paczek) i on też napewno w tym będzie siedzieć.
> 
> Wbrew pozorom nie trzeba do tego setki ludzi, kilka starczy.

 

 :Smile:  Czyli narazie sa trzy osoby - pytanie jako do glownodowodzacego calym projektem: ile osob (szacunkowo) by sie przydalo? okolo 10?

----------

## arsen

myśle że na siłe psób nie ma co szukać, w 3 osoby idzie wiele zrobić, a jak ktoś będzie chciał do tego profesjonalnie podchodzić i miał odpowiednią wiedzę, to nie widze problemu żeby dołączył do tego.

----------

## nelchael

 *arsen^ wrote:*   

> myśle że na siłe psób nie ma co szukać, w 3 osoby idzie wiele zrobić, a jak ktoś będzie chciał do tego profesjonalnie podchodzić i miał odpowiednią wiedzę, to nie widze problemu żeby dołączył do tego.

 

W trzy osoby da sie to uruchomic  :Smile:  Podzial kto co buduje i do dziela  :Wink:  Teraz wystarczy tylko poczekac na wyniki ankiety  :Smile: 

----------

## arsen

na razie nie ma co dzielić skóry na niedzwiedziu, jak będzie aprobata ludzi to będzie się myśleć co i jak  :Smile: 

----------

## Vrok

Gdyby cos - jestem gotow pomoc  :Smile: 

----------

## mkay

to moze ja wtrace kilka zdan od siebie (tak, tak - jeszcze zyje - tylko nie zawsze mam czas i sily, zeby tu zajrzec, ale kiedys wroce;>).

przede wszystkim, jak ja to sobie wyobrazam (choc oczywiscie to wszystko do przedyskutowania): jezeli chodzi o ustawienia C*FLAG i USE, to mysle, ze nie warto nic grzebac. tzn - kompilujmy z takimi, jakie mamy ustawione w systemie, a z tego robmy paczke. oczywiscie na stronie podana bedzie informacja jak jest dana paczka skompilowana i oczywiscie nic nie stoi na przeszkodzie, aby bylo kilka wersji jednego programu do wyboru. taki stan rzeczy roponowalbym przynajmniej na pocztek - jezeli okaze sie, ze paczki z okreslonymi flagami 'nie schodza' mozna pommyslec nad czyms innym.

druga sprawa to kwestia bezpieczenstwa. tego nie da sie ominac, wiec trzeba to robic na podstawie zaufania. nie sadze, aby ktos edytowal zrodla wstawiajac tam backdory (a jezeli tak sie stanie, osoba oczywiscie zostanie wykluczona z projektu). poza tym - jezeli chodzi o te wieksze paczki, a wiec OO, kde itp. to akurat nikt tego nie instaluje na strategicznych serwerach, wiec mysle, ze nie ma problemu. pozostaja oczywiscie inne molochy, jak chocby glibc, ale... przeciez korzystajac z dowolnej binarnej dystrybucji i instalujac ich paczki narazamy sie dokladnie na to samo. co wiecej - podobnie jest i w gentoo, bo przeciez nikt nie sprawdza przed skompilowaniem zrodel, czy przypadkiem ktos nie umiescil w nich backdoora.

idac dalej - serwer, czyli lacze i miejsce na dysku. wierze, ze to da sie zalatwic - inaczej oczywiscie projekt upada.

na razie chyba tyle... tak osobiscie wydaje mi sie, ze chyba jest tym zainteresowanie i warto sprobowac

----------

## sefur

Szczeze, robienie czegos uniwersalnego, ma w przypadku jakielkolwiek dystrybucji opartej na zrodlach, sens tylko podczas samej instalacji systemu. Gentoo zawdziecza swoja podstawowa sile dzieki wydajnosci systemu  poprzez kompilacje pod swoj konkretny system i sprzet. Robienie binarek w stylu i686 .... rownie dobze mozan by zaczac w takim razie uzywac systrybucji opartych na rpm'ach (suse,mdk,clak,pld,fedora,aurox itd) - szybsza instalacja i prostsza obsluga ;) . Nie ma sensu - chyba, ze podzieli sie na grupy, ktore beda tworzyly paczki pod konkrtetne architektory, ale i tu pojawia sie problem z roznymi wersjami gcc. Nie kazdy lubi miec i uzywac jednej wersji, ja np. jestem otwarty na nowe i czesto uaktualniam swoj system - czasami na zle, ale po to ma sie glowe :).

Pzdram

----------

## mkay

 *sefur wrote:*   

> Szczeze, robienie czegos uniwersalnego, ma w przypadku jakielkolwiek dystrybucji opartej na zrodlach, sens tylko podczas samej instalacji systemu. Gentoo zawdziecza swoja podstawowa sile dzieki wydajnosci systemu 

 

nieprawda. gentoo jest moze 10% szybsze od innych dystrybucji. czesc z nich zreszta robi binarki pod rozne procesory

 *sefur wrote:*   

> 
> 
> poprzez kompilacje pod swoj konkretny system i sprzet. Robienie binarek w stylu i686 .... rownie dobze mozan by zaczac w takim razie uzywac systrybucji opartych na rpm'ach (suse,mdk,clak,pld,fedora,aurox itd) - szybsza instalacja i prostsza obsluga  .
> 
> 

 

ja robie i686 i napewno nie przesiade sie na inna dystrybucje, bo gentoo jest po prostu najwygodniejsza.

----------

## OBenY

Ja sie chetnie przylacze, mam doswiadczenie w robieniu paczek. Robilem kiedys wlasna dystrybucje - mozna o jej losach poczytac na www.linuxweb.linuxindex.pl, ale niestety (albo raczej stety) pozanalem Gentoo i jej zycie dobieglo konca. Jezeli produkowal bym paczki to moge sie zajac Mozilla, KDE oraz QT, wypracowalem calkiem niezle optymalizacje dla procesorow pentium4, wiec mysle, ze pczki wykreowane przeze mnie zadowola w wiekszoci ich odbiorcow  :Razz: 

Swoja droga chetnie uzycze troche miejsca na serwerku (niestety slabe lacze posiadam - okolo 40 kB/s) oraz deklaruje swoja maszyne jako builder w razie czego - 5,6 GHz wolnego procesora czeka na swojego uzytkownika.

Wiec jak cos to ja chetnie sie zajme paczkami dedykowanymi dla Pentium3, pentium4, prescota  :Smile: 

----------

## nelchael

Fajnie, ze jest zainteresowanie tematem  :Smile:  Jest nadzieja, ze sprawa nie zdechnie na etapie planowania  :Laughing: 

----------

## arsen

mimo że np. na 

http://gentoo.pl/component/option,com_poll/task,results/id,15/

mimo sporej liczby osób przeciw jest też sporo osób za, i jednak warto by to ruszyło, a zatem należało by wybrać dzien i godzine i spotkać sie na jakimś kanale irc i przedyskutować co i jak.

Co wy na to ?

----------

## nelchael

 *arsen^ wrote:*   

> a zatem należało by wybrać dzien i godzine i spotkać sie na jakimś kanale irc i przedyskutować co i jak.
> 
> Co wy na to ?

 

Proponuje piatek wieczorem (poniewaz istnieje piwo, nie moze to byc za pozno) np. kolo 16-17, kanal? siakis na freenode  :Smile:  np. #bindist-pl

----------

## arsen

dobra, kanał założyłem na freenode ale #gentoo-packages  :Smile: , teraz tylko wszyscy zainteresowani muszą wybrać czas

----------

## mkay

przede wszystkim napisze, ze udalo sie zalatwic serwer - duzy dysk i szybkie lacze (na razie moze nie bede pisal gdzie), wiec najwazniejsza rzecz zalatwiona.

a druga sprawa - potrzebowalbym do pomocy kogos, kto zna choc w podstawowym stopniu mysql/php i potrafi robic ladne layouty. o ile z sqlem i php sobie od biedy poradze (nie ma tego duzo, ale mimo wszystko - w 2 robiloby sie szybciej, przyjemniej i przede wszystkim dokladniej (wiadomo - samemu czasem ciezko zauwazyc swoje bledy)), to od strony graficznej niestety ale nie zrobie nic (;>).

jezeli jest ktos chetny, to najlepiej kontakt na ircu (preferowane #gentoo.pl na ircnecie), ewentualnie mailem (aye@gentoo.pl)

-------- EDITED --------

w sumie dobry pomysl z tym osobnym kanalem. tak wiec kontakt na gentoo-packages na freenode

----------

## Jakub

Jak widze, zabieracie się na powazne do roboty  :Smile: . To moze pare kolejnych spraw do przemyslen:

1) moze dalłoby sie jakos zorientowac, w jaki sposob kompilowany byl np. mozilla-firefox-bin,

2) flagi USE - czy dawac wszystkie mozliwe - wtedy zwiekszy sie liczba zaleznosci (klopot dla kogos, komu zalezy na szybkiej instalacji, jesli nie bedziecie udostepnaic tych zaleznosci w binarkach) czy tez jak najmniej, ale wtedy, jak komus bedzie bardzo zalezalo na jakims 'feature', to takie gole binarki nic mu nie dadza (moim zdaniem rozwiazanie pierwsze jest chyba lepsze),

3) jak ludzie by to instalowali - a moze cos na wzor breakmygentoo? (tak chyba byloby najlatwiej?),

4) czy binarki mialyby sie instalowac do katalogu /opt ?

----------

## nelchael

 *Jakub wrote:*   

> Jak widze, zabieracie się na powazne do roboty . To moze pare kolejnych spraw do przemyslen:
> 
> 1) moze dalłoby sie jakos zorientowac, w jaki sposob kompilowany byl np. mozilla-firefox-bin,
> 
> 

 

emerge --buildpkgonly

 *Jakub wrote:*   

> 
> 
> 2) flagi USE - czy dawac wszystkie mozliwe - wtedy zwiekszy sie liczba zaleznosci (klopot dla kogos, komu zalezy na szybkiej instalacji, jesli nie bedziecie udostepnaic tych zaleznosci w binarkach) czy tez jak najmniej, ale wtedy, jak komus bedzie bardzo zalezalo na jakims 'feature', to takie gole binarki nic mu nie dadza (moim zdaniem rozwiazanie pierwsze jest chyba lepsze),
> 
> 

 

USE na wszystkie i tak paczki robiloby sie na systemie, gdzie to juz jest, wiec: np. ja moge robic paczki xfce4 + zaleznoci + firefox + thunderbird dla P4M  :Smile: 

 *Jakub wrote:*   

> 
> 
> 3) jak ludzie by to instalowali - a moze cos na wzor breakmygentoo? (tak chyba byloby najlatwiej?),
> 
> 

 

PORTAGE_BINHOST

 *Jakub wrote:*   

> 
> 
> 4) czy binarki mialyby sie instalowac do katalogu /opt ?

 

Nie. Tam gdzie je zainstaluje emerge.

----------

## Jakub

 *nelchael wrote:*   

> 
> 
> emerge --buildpkgonly
> 
> 

 

Hmm, ale mi chodziło o pakiet mozilla-firefox-bin, który jest w portage, i o to, z jakimi np flagami jest skompilowany...

 *nelchael wrote:*   

> 
> 
> USE na wszystkie i tak paczki robiloby sie na systemie, gdzie to juz jest, wiec: np. ja moge robic paczki xfce4 + zaleznoci + firefox + thunderbird dla P4M 
> 
> 

 

Nie chodzilo mi o to, zeby to byl problem jakis, tylko ze wymagaloby to podjecia decyzji.

 *nelchael wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Nie. Tam gdzie je zainstaluje emerge.
> 
> 

 

Aha. Pytanie padlo dlatego, ze, o ile wiem, binarne pakiety ktore sa w drzwie portage laduja w /opt (np. opera czy mozilla-firefix-bin, tak przynajmniej wyczytalem z ebuilda).

Czyli rozumiem, ze chcecie zachowac nazwy pakietow (tzn. bez, powiedzmy, dodawania koncowki 'bin')? W ogole jak dziala to PORTAGE_BINHOST, bo na www.gentoo.org jakos srednio to tak opisane? Powiedzmy, ze ustawiam sobie jakiegos mirrora (w /etc/make.conf rozumiem?). No i powiedzmy, ze chce sciagnac binarke kde-3.3. Moglbys opisac, jak to dziala? Tzn. rozumiem, ze wpisuje 'emerge -b kde'? I wtedy, przy fladze '-b', laczy sie z tym hostem dla binarek? Ale czy zaleznosci tez bedzie probowal robic z binarek, czy jest to an tyle 'madre', ze np. sciagnie sobie ze zrodel, jakby co? No bo jak np. kdemultimedia ma w USE flage 'xine', to xine tez musialby byc udostepniony w binarce?

W kazdym razie, zycze powodzenia w realizacji projektu  :Smile: .

----------

## nelchael

Maly opis dzialania PORTAGE_BINHOST:

Jesli instalujesz cos przez:

```
emerge --usepkgonly <ebuild>
```

To emerge sprawdzi najpierw, czy w katalogu /usr/portage/packages (lub innym - zmienne w /etc/make.conf jako PKGDIR) jest paczka <ebuild>.tbz2, jesli jest to ja 'merge' (zainstaluje) w systemie, jesli nie masz tej paczki, to sprobuje ja zdobyc laczac sie z hostami wymienionymi w PORTAGE_BINHOST, jesli i tam jej nie znajdzie zakonczy sie z bledem i sugestia kompilacji paczki. Wiec korzystanie z PORTAGE_BINHOST jest (prawie) identyczne z posiadaniem skompilowanych paczek na dysku w PKGDIR.

----------

## Poe

ja równiez chętnie się przyłącze jako kolejna maszyna, ale na rezerwowej rezerwie gdzies, gdyz:

a) nie mam w tych sprawach doswiadczenia (dzis na próbę zrobiłem sobie paczke dla xmmsa)

b) z kobyłkami moze byc u mnie różnie, ponieważ, niestety komp jest wspołny z rodzicami i bratem , a rodzice niebardzo pozwalają kompa zostawić na noc, by sie robiło, takimi kobyłkami mógłbym sie zająć, jakbym miał juz swojeo kompa (co nastąpi może za czas jakis (2-3 miesiące, ale MOŻE)

tak wiec albo/i w razie czego lub mniejsze kobyłki ( :Wink:  ), lub w ogole odradzcie mi branie się za to ze słowami "takich nam nie trzeba, out.."

pozdrawiam

----------

## ketjow

ja tez chetnie cos skompiluje. za miesiac bede mial athlon64, wiec bedzie mozliwosc zrobienia paczek pod amd64 ( o ile ktos jescze tego uzywa )

----------

## Pepek

Ja również dalej oferuję pomoc w kompilacji, paczki mogę robić pod athlonaXP, gdyż IMO najlepiej robić paczki pod kilka różnych architektur.

Pozdrówki.  :Cool: 

----------

## argasek

 *nelchael wrote:*   

> Jesli tylko dla chost i686, -march=i686 i z jakimis strawnymi flagami (np. z -O2 -mmmx) (MMX ma chyba kazdy 686) to ma to sens 

 

Nawet na pewno każdy  :Smile: 

----------

## nelchael

 *argasek wrote:*   

>  *nelchael wrote:*   Jesli tylko dla chost i686, -march=i686 i z jakimis strawnymi flagami (np. z -O2 -mmmx) (MMX ma chyba kazdy 686) to ma to sens  
> 
> Nawet na pewno każdy 

 

Juz zdazylem sie dowiedziec  :Smile:  A tak w temacie: to na np. moim serwerku (p1-166mmx) nie wykorzystam tych paczek jesli beda kompilowane dla i686  :Neutral:  ) No ale takich maszyn juz jest niewiele, wiec chyba nie ma sie czym przejmowac  :Wink: 

----------

## argasek

 *nelchael wrote:*   

> Juz zdazylem sie dowiedziec  A tak w temacie: to na np. moim serwerku (p1-166mmx) nie wykorzystam tych paczek jesli beda kompilowane dla i686  )

 

Ooo  :Smile:  Też masz P166MMX  :Smile:  (piszę - bo miejscami się zastanawiam ile użytku z tego MMX robi tam mój FreeBSD  :Wink:  )

----------

## nelchael

 *argasek wrote:*   

>  *nelchael wrote:*   Juz zdazylem sie dowiedziec  A tak w temacie: to na np. moim serwerku (p1-166mmx) nie wykorzystam tych paczek jesli beda kompilowane dla i686  ) 
> 
> Ooo  Też masz P166MMX  (piszę - bo miejscami się zastanawiam ile użytku z tego MMX robi tam mój FreeBSD  )

 

Ano mam  :Smile:  Nawet Gentoo ze stage1  :Smile:  To byl bol.... dlatego przydalyby sie te paczki  :Smile: 

----------

## Vrok

A ja mam router z P200, też by się właśnie tam paczki przydały  :Wink: 

----------

## mirekm

Ja też się przyłącze w miarę czasu i możliwości. Notabene mam komplet paczek do swojego systemu na PIII.   :Smile: 

Ale jeszcze taka uwaga, żeby do kaego zestawu dodawać np make.conf

z ustawieniami USE i FLAGS, atk aby każdy kto chciałby z nich skorzystać mógł sobie wybrać to co mu odpowiada.

----------

## Pepek

I co ? Czyżby pomysł umarł śmiercią naturalną ? Ktoś coś robi ?

Pozdrówki.  :Cool: 

----------

## OBenY

Ja bede wystawial teraz wszsytkie moje kompilaty wraz z uzytymi flagami CFLAGS LDFLAGS oraz USE na moim serwerku. 

Od dzis zaczynam  :Smile: 

----------

## arach`666

ja tez moge robicz paczuszki (dla athlona-xp ofcorz ale jak dacie zestaw C*FLAGS i USE to dla innych tez moge) ale niezabardzo mam gdzie je wystawic

----------

## OBenY

A moge ciut miejsca uzyczyc - ale nie za duzo...

----------

## mkay

 *Pepek wrote:*   

> I co ? Czyżby pomysł umarł śmiercią naturalną ? Ktoś coś robi ?
> 
> 

 

czy umarl to nie wiem - napewno jest nieprzytomny;>

----------

## OBenY

Nie nie umarl i oto pierwsza paczka  :Smile: 

Mozilla-1.7.3

http://obeny.kicks-ass.net/obeny/pkgs/mozilla-1.7.3.tbz2

a teraz info:

USE="-crypt -debug -gnome -gtk2 -java -ldap -mozcalendar -mozdevelop +moznocompose +moznoirc -moznomail -moznoxft -moznoxft -mozsvg -mozxmlterm +ssl -xinerama -xprint"

CFLAGS="-O2 -mtune=pentium4 -march=pentium4 -mmmx -msse2 -mfpmath=sse -maccumulate-outgoing-args -frename-registers -fmove-all-movables -fprefetch-loop-arrays -fomit-frame-pointer -ftracer -fforce-addr -ffast-math -pipe -DNDEBUG -DG_DISABLE_ASSERT -DG_DISABLE_CHECKS -DG_DISABLE_CAST_CHECKS -funit-at-a-time -fweb -Wl,-O1 -Wl,--enable-new-dtags -Wl,--sort-common -s"

CXXFLAGS="-O2 -mtune=pentium4 -march=pentium4 -mmmx -msse2 -mfpmath=sse -maccumulate-outgoing-args -frename-registers -fmove-all-movables-fprefetch-loop-arrays -momit-leaf-frame-pointer -ftracer -fforce-addr -ffast-math -pipe -DNDEBUG -DG_DISABLE_ASSERT -DG_DISABLE_CHECKS -DG_DISABLE_CAST_CHECKS -funit-at-a-time -fweb -Wl,-O1 -Wl,--enable-new-dtags -Wl,--sort-common -s"

System: default-x86-2004.2, gcc-3.4.2, glibc-2.3.4.20040808-r0

Zainteresowani niech sciagaja - chodzi zajebiscie szybko  :Smile: 

----------

## OBenY

Ups, przepraszam blednie podalem linka

http://obeny.kicks-ass.net/obeny/pkgs/net-www/mozilla-1.7.3.tbz2

ten jest prawidlowy

<EDIT> Mała reorganizacja, dodalem .htaccess, by ladnie listowalo katalog oraz plki poprzerzucalem do katalogow bardziej tematycznie  :Smile: 

Od teraz nalezy zagladac na: http://obeny.kicks-ass.net/obeny/pkgs a dalej podazac za "bialym krolikiem"  :Smile: 

</EDIT>

----------

## Woocash

A dało by sie też zbudować dla march=pentium3 ?   :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## _troll_

 *Woocash wrote:*   

> A dało by sie też zbudować dla march=pentium3 ?  

 

wystarczy ze zrobisz i bedzie!

Pozdrawiam,

Przemek

----------

## OBenY

Kiedys pewnie zrobie, ale poki co to wszystko co bede u siebie kompilowal pod wlasna architekture moge wrzucac na serwer.

----------

## OBenY

Mała reorganizacja teraz nalezy zagladac do katalogu

http://obeny.kicks-ass.net/obeny/pkgs a dalej wszystko jest juz tematycznie poukladane...

Enjoy i nadsylajcie wlasne paczuchy z komentarzami w formacie:

```

USE="..."

CFLAGS="..."

CXXFLAGS="..."

System: <kompilator>, <glibc>
```

----------

## Woocash

A czy to nie jest dziwne, że jak wejde w jaki katalog to wywala mi 404  :Neutral:  ?

----------

## nelchael

 *Woocash wrote:*   

> A czy to nie jest dziwne, że jak wejde w jaki� katalog to wywala mi 404  ?

 

Dosc intrygujace  :Smile:  hehe... u mnie tez 404

----------

## OBenY

Pewnie cos psulem, teraz jest okej, a jak nie to nie wiem czemu - mnie tam dziala i jeszcze kilku gosciom ;P

----------

## nelchael

 *OBenY wrote:*   

> Pewnie cos psulem, teraz jest okej, a jak nie to nie wiem czemu - mnie tam dziala i jeszcze kilku gosciom ;P

 

Teraz 'network timeout'.

----------

## OBenY

Bo lacze sie wali, ale to juz z przyczyn ode mnie niezaleznych ;(

----------

## Woocash

Sorry za pytanie lamerskie, ale jak sie instaluje paczki za pomoca emerge ?

----------

## sir_skiner

nie mowcie  :Laughing:   :Arrow:  man emerge

----------

## Woocash

Nie moze znaleźć tej paczki ;/ 

btw. czytalem mana

----------

## _troll_

 *Woocash wrote:*   

> btw. czytalem mana

 

jesli tak - to nieuwaznie.

rozwiazanie ..... -> przeczytaj jeszcze raz.

Pozdrawiam,

Przemek

----------

## Woocash

Dzięki @nalchaelowie zainstalowalem paczke, ale intryguje mnie jedno pytanie, dlaczego większość paczek budujecie z -O2 ?

----------

## nelchael

 *Woocash wrote:*   

> Dzięki @nalchaelowie zainstalowalem paczke, ale intryguje mnie jedno pytanie, dlaczego większość paczek budujecie z -O2 ?

 

NP. Co do -O2 - to dlaczego nie? Daje dobra, ale jeszcze nie przesadzona optymalizacje - jest IMHO najlepszym wyborem dla stabilnego systemu.

----------

## arsen

u mnie jest tylko i wyłącznie 02 na cały swój system.

----------

## fallow

a u mnie jest 03  :Smile:  na stabilnosc nie narzekam  :Smile: 

pozdro

----------

## OBenY

Zwroc uwage, ze poza -O2 jest -frename-registers oraz -fweb, czyli dwie z trzech optymalizacji jakie dodaje -O3 wzgledem -O2 - pominalem jedynie -finline-functions (czy jakos tak). Rozpycha to kod, a na prockach, ktore maja malo cache'u spowalnia to dzialanie, wiec po cholere to dawac ? Na pewno na prescotach to jest fajna rzecz - dac -O3 - jak sie dorobie prescota to na pewno nie bede sie zastanawial, czy warto  :Razz: 

Roznica w stabilnosci miedzy -O2 a -O3 jest praktycznie nie odczuwalna  :Smile: 

Zreszta widzisz jakie flagi dalem do kompilacji - nie powiesz, ze sa niedostosowane  :Razz: 

----------

## fallow

 *OBenY wrote:*   

> Zwroc uwage, ze poza -O2 jest -frename-registers oraz -fweb, czyli dwie z trzech optymalizacji jakie dodaje -O3 wzgledem -O2 - pominalem jedynie -finline-functions (czy jakos tak). Rozpycha to kod, a na prockach, ktore maja malo cache'u spowalnia to dzialanie, wiec po cholere to dawac ? Na pewno na prescotach to jest fajna rzecz - dac -O3 - jak sie dorobie prescota to na pewno nie bede sie zastanawial, czy warto 
> 
> Roznica w stabilnosci miedzy -O2 a -O3 jest praktycznie nie odczuwalna 
> 
> Zreszta widzisz jakie flagi dalem do kompilacji - nie powiesz, ze sa niedostosowane 

 

czy ja cos w ogole mowilem o flagach jakies dales ?  :Wink:  hehe

mozesz mi wierzyc na slowo , ze czytalem nie raz mana gcc przed ustawianiem flag , defaultowa wartosc finline-functions ktorej uzywam to 100 i kompletnie mi to nie przeszkadza , takze nie widze zeby kod byl przez to nadmiarnie rozdmuchiwany przez to 100 liniu przy kazdym wywolaniu.

to samo mozna zarzucic alignowaniu skokow , czy rozwijaniu petli i etc.

co do fweb i frename-registers , do nie sprzeczam sie ze lepszym roziwazaniem moze byc O2 z tylko freanme-registers bez fweb . zwlaszcza przy operacjach typowo obliczeniowych

```

man gcc  -fweb

Constructs webs as commonly used for register allocation purposes and assign each web individual pseudo register. This allows the register allocation pass to operate on pseudos directly, but also strengthens several other optimization passes, such as CSE, loop optimizer and trivial dead code remover. It can, however, make debugging impossible, since variables will no longer stay in a “home register”.
```

co do prescota to watpie zeby jego 1mb pomogl w zauwarzeniu roznicy przy -fweb , ale moge sie mylic  :Razz: 

na gmane ludzie testowali to kiedys z povrayem na athlona xp z tego co pamietam.

ps.no flame  :Razz:   :Wink: 

pozdro  :Smile: 

----------

## OBenY

Hm post byl do Wookasha  :Razz: 

Ale co tam  :Razz: 

Hmm fallow: Ty jestes za uzywaniem -funroll-loops (z gcc-3.4) oraz -finline-functions i wywaleniem -fweb ?

Bo w sumie dowiedzialbym sie moze czegos jeszcze  :Razz: 

----------

## Woocash

 *OBenY wrote:*   

> Hm post byl do Wookasha 
> 
> Ale co tam [...]

 

Woocasha   :Evil or Very Mad:   :Twisted Evil:   , wielkie dzięki za tą paczke do kdelibs, ale ona chyba nie działa  :Sad:  Twierdzi że ją ma 

```
epm -qa | grep kde 

kde-env-3-r3

kdelibs-3.3.0
```

Ale jak chce emergnąć quante to taki coś wywala

```
checking for moc... /usr/qt/3/bin/moc

checking for uic... /usr/qt/3/bin/uic

checking whether uic supports -L ... yes

checking whether uic supports -nounload ... yes

checking if Qt needs -ljpeg... no

checking for rpath... yes

checking for KDE... libraries /usr/kde/3.3/lib, headers /usr/kde/3.3/include

checking if UIC has KDE plugins available... no

configure: error: you need to install kdelibs first.

!!! ERROR: app-editors/quanta-3.3_pre20040506 failed.

!!! Function kde_src_compile, Line 130, Exitcode 1

!!! died running ./configure, kde_src_compile:configure

!!! If you need support, post the topmost build error, NOT this status message.
```

I mój $PATH :

```
$PATH                  /bin:/sbin:/usr/bin:/usr/sbin:/usr/local/bin:/opt/bin:

/usr/i686-pc-linux-gnu/gcc-bin/3.4:/usr/X11R6/bin:

/opt/sun-jre-bin-1.4.2.05/bin:/opt/sun-jre-bin-1.4.2.05/javaws:

/usr/qt/3/bin:/usr/kde/3.3/sbin:/usr/kde/3.3/bin
```

No i gdzie leży problem ?

----------

## fallow

 *OBenY wrote:*   

> Hm post byl do Wookasha 
> 
> Ale co tam 
> 
> Hmm fallow: Ty jestes za uzywaniem -funroll-loops (z gcc-3.4) oraz -finline-functions i wywaleniem -fweb ?
> ...

 

aaaaaaaa  :Smile:  :Smile:  :Smile:   :Razz:   :Razz:  hehe

tak , wlasnie chce przejsc na takie rozwiazanie o jakim mowisz z pelnego -O3.  :Smile:  spzeracjac po testach wydaje mi sie to logiczne.imho.

pozdro  :Smile: 

----------

## OBenY

-fweb jest w koncu korzystne, czy nie do konca ?

EDIT: oraz co sadzisz o -funroll-loops, jestes jeo zwolennikiem, czy nie, przynajmniej dla aplikacji typu Mozilla, KDE, OpenOffice.org itp ?

----------

## fallow

 *OBenY wrote:*   

> -fweb jest w koncu korzystne, czy nie do konca ?
> 
> EDIT: oraz co sadzisz o -funroll-loops, jestes jeo zwolennikiem, czy nie, przynajmniej dla aplikacji typu Mozilla, KDE, OpenOffice.org itp ?

 

hm,nie umiem sie wypowiedziec konkretnie co do danej aplikacji bo nigdy nie mierzylem tego akurat na moz/kde/ooo . w kazdym razie jestem zwolennikiem rozwijania , ale nie all-loops. nie widze sensu rozwijania czegos co mozna zastapic np. rep movsb etc. Co do fweb to przynajmniej w tych testach na ktore sie natknalem bardziej korzystne bylo wlasnie -O2 z  freanme-registers niz dolozone jeszcze -fweb.

pozdro  :Smile: 

----------

## Woocash

Nikt nie wie co to może byc za błąd ? ;(

----------

## Peter15

hmm, a czemu nie ma paczek dla i686??I mam pytanie, a jak zrobic paczke taka jak paczka z stage3 . Moze cos takiego byloby dobrym pomyslem  :Smile:  . i czemu ten serwer sie nie rozwija, tyle chetnych i zainteresowanych przeciez bylo.

Ps. A mozna samemu doda[/code] paczke na ten serwer??

----------

## nelchael

Narazie nie ma tego serwera. C od paczek: jesli masz buildpkg w FEATURES, to w /usr/portage/packages/All masz paczki tego co budujesz.

----------

## cielak

nie wiem jak tam rozwijanie tego projektu, ale dorzuce swoje 3 grosze, mimo ze pozno.. IMHO dla kogos kto ma jakas wymiatajaca maszyne z mega iloscia ramu, to jest bez generalnie bez znaczenia (kompilacja), przebiega w miare sprawnie, nawet tych wiekszych pakietow, ale nie dla kogos tak jak i ja, gdzie stawianie gentoo na serwerku (P166mmx i 64 ramu) trwa pare dni, nawet ze dwie pary dni.

Wiec, finalizujac moj wywod, zmierzam do tego, ze fajny by byl zbior paczek dla starszych komputerow, czesto pracujacych w pocie czola w domowych zaciszach.

pozdrawiam

OT: jestem 101  :Razz: 

----------

## OBenY

Tu sie z kolega zgodze  :Smile: 

Wiec ja mogeprodukowac paczki serwerowe (stabilne) z ssp i pie dla i686 oraz "niestabilne", na gcc-3.4.3 na prescotta jezeli sa w ogole chetni  :Razz: 

----------

## indianiec

Paczki są na przykład tu:

http://gentoo.phaseburn.net/

albo tu:

http://chinstrap.alternating.net/

----------

## qermit

Cała ta zabawa z paczkami wydaje mi się trochę bezsensowna. Moim zdaniem budowa paczek binarnych ma tylko uzasadnienie gdy ma się kilka kompów o takiej samej konfiguracji (lub podobnej). Wtedy żeczywiście nie ma sensu kompilacja tego samego na dziesięciu kompach, a jeszcze można zarudnić dodatkowo distcc.

----------

## rzezioo

[OT] nelchael rzucil tutaj ze binarki powinny byc mniejsze od zrodel... patrze na te dostepne w portage i faktycznie... kurcze to jak to sie dzieje ze cala instalka gentoo zajmuje mi ok. 15 GB z czego /usr/portage/distfiles to 2,5 i w ogole zawsze jak cos pisalem to kod wychodzil ZNACZNIE wiekszy od zrodla  :Question: 

----------

## nelchael

Ile?!?! 12,5GB?? Mi zajmuje na desktopie niespelna 2 (a mam X, OO, FF, TB, tetex i pare innych duzych pakietow) a na serwerze raptem 1GB.

[ wszystkie te liczby sa z drzewkiem portage, ale bez distfiles/packages ]

----------

## rzezioo

a ja wlasnie zabieram sie za czyszczenie tego bo za bardzo nie znalem sie na linuksowym oprogramowaniu i chcialem wyprobowac wiele rzeczy  :Smile:  i dopiero zabieram sie za ich wywalanie  :Smile: 

----------

## mirek

Apropo czyszcenia. Czy jest gdzies opisane jak znalezc nieuzywane pakiety i co wlasciwie mozna bezpiecznie usunac?

----------

## nelchael

```
emerge -pv depclean

emerge -pv prune
```

Zobacz plik /var/lib/portage/world - w nim sa nazwy pakietow zainstalowanych przez Ciebie. Jesli czegos nie uzywasz to usun ten pakiet z tego pliku, a pozniej 

```
emerge -vp depclean
```

 usunie jego zaleznosci.

----------

## rzezioo

to jest przypadkowo wyslany post. prosze o jego skasowanie

----------

## nelchael

 *rzezioo wrote:*   

> to jest przypadkowo wyslany post. prosze o jego skasowanie

 

Zanim zmieniles tego posta juz skasowalem duplikat.

----------

## rzezioo

no tak... to w skrocie napisze co tam bylo  :Smile:   jak ustawiales jakies flagi USE dla pakietu z linii polecen to dopisz je albo jako globalne flagi USE albo jako flagi USE dla tego pakietu w pliku /etc/portage/package.use bo jesli te flagi pociagnely za soba jakies zaleznosci i nie beda zapisane wowczas emerge depclean usunie te zaleznosci

----------

## Peter15

ja paczki robie na swoją jedną maszynę. W razie czego jakbym coś zwalil w konfiguracji to moge szybko postawić swój system z paczek.

----------

## nmap

Jak dla mnie to super pomysł ja np. nie zawsze moge budowac pakiety takie jak kde czy openoffice bo nie mam na to czasu a nie lubie GRP wiec jak dla mnie super sprawa

----------

## yoshi314

w sumie fajna sprawa - nie kazdemu chce sie sciagac cale packages-cd zeby zainstalowac jeden pakiet.

----------

